# 2007 Jeep Wrangler wheels



## ladubber (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking at getting some 2007 jeep wrangler wheels for my 06 Jetta. They are 17x17.5 with a 5x 114.3 bolt pattern. Are these a likely candidate? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ladubber (Aug 30, 2010)

bump..anything?


----------



## Godsspeed (Apr 13, 2008)

hopefully you dont actually mean 17x17.5  hahah

not sure what your bolt pattern is, but if its not 5x114, adapters may be needed. (wobble bolts work instead?) also need to look into the differenc in center bore size as a plate may be needed as well (someone confirm??) 

ive been looking at some charger/challenger wheels, so i've been reading a bit...lol

but if its a 17x7.5 i dont see any issues... whats the offset? that'll play a factor

pics out of curiosity?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Wobble bolts will work for you if the offset is correct. (MK5's=112mm)

If you need the offset to be lower you have to get adapters NOT SPACERS.

As posted above, the center bore will probably be different. You have to either drill the wheels if the bore on the wheels is smaller than the car, or get hubcentric rings if the wheels have a larger bore.

The you have to deal with the bolt sizes. VW's use a 14mm wide bolt so you may have to drill the bolts on the wheels if they are smaller. (Not necessary if you need adapters).

So if the price for all that is worth it to you, do it.


----------



## ladubber (Aug 30, 2010)

Godsspeed said:


> hopefully you dont actually mean 17x17.5  hahah
> 
> not sure what your bolt pattern is, but if its not 5x114, adapters may be needed. (wobble bolts work instead?) also need to look into the differenc in center bore size as a plate may be needed as well (someone confirm??)
> 
> ...


----------



## mo. (Jan 15, 2008)

Just bought a set of these yesterday but they were 5x5 (5x127) you sure yours are 5x114? Looking for adapters for these but no one makes them.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Slamtastic said:


> If you need the offset to be lower you have to get adapters NOT SPACERS.


Why? Does one piece of metal magically add offset while one does not?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Why? Does one piece of metal magically add offset while one does not?


Because you shouldn't run wobble bolts with spacers. So if he wants to space them out more, adapters will be needed.


----------

